# Large lure and plug storage?



## shizzy77 (Apr 12, 2009)

I have a spinner bait box that is kinda tall that also works well as a crank bait box. 

https://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templates/links/link.jsp?id=0030341119819a&type=product&cmCat=SEARCH_all&returnPage=search-results1.jsp&Ntk=Products&QueryText=flambeau&sort=all&_D%3AhasJS=+&N=0&Nty=1&hasJS=true&_DARGS=%2Fcabelas%2Fen%2Fcommon%2Fsearch%2Fsearch-box.jsp.form23&_dyncharset=ISO-8859-1


----------



## redbug (Apr 12, 2009)

I use the falcon boxes for all my tackle they are great for keeping lures from getting tangled. 
they also have a terminal tackle box for storing hooks and weights.
With this system you can pick and choose the tackle you bring for a certain trip






https://www.falconrods.com/index.html


----------



## allstate48 (Apr 12, 2009)

I use 3730 boxes, plus I have 2 Guide series tackle boxes. What I can't take, hanges on the wall. Good luck Doug


----------



## bassboy1 (Apr 12, 2009)

Attach a piece of foam or cork to an edge of the boat, and hang them from that. In an out of the way place is usually the better idea, or you will end up with trebles in your leg.


----------



## jkbirocz (Apr 12, 2009)

Get a big sombrero like me, and just hang all the big stuff on the hat 8) Duh :wink:


----------



## Mattman (Apr 14, 2009)

https://www.lakewoodproducts.com/index.htm

https://www.bbbaitbox.com/


Years ago I made a box from a milk crate and PVC down spout... https://i163.photobucket.com/albums/t288/Otterods/Reference/DSC01636.jpg


----------



## Bubba (Apr 14, 2009)

I made this for my musky lures awhile back...it should work for what you got. 

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=6511&hilit=musky


----------

